# Computer speakers . . .now what?



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've acquired some computer speakers, but don't know what to use to provide the music/sound effects. What is your preference, what do you use, what is my cheapest option? And more importantly, can computer speakers provide enough volume? Thanks for any help -


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used cheap portable cd players as well as mp3 players.

As long as they aren't $9.99 cheapo pc speakers and the audio source you can get a decent sound from them. Not enough to blow someone over, but decent.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been very dissapointed with computer speakers in the past. They just don't have enough bass to have real "presence". It isnt so much a lack of volume as it is a lack of ability to reproduce the low frequencies. In addition if you are using them to make things scary, you want the lower frequencies because :

"Music covertly laced with very low frequency sound reportedly elicits feelings of creepiness, sorrow and foreboding in control-compared concert listeners. Sites of many reports of ghosts, candle flameouts, &c. may be prone to lots of ambient infrasound."


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

5artist5.......what link?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There are many sets of powered computer speakers out that include an amplified subwoofer. A set I got for 50 bucks sounds awesome and you can adjust the volume of the sub and regular speakers independently. Of course they don'[t compete with $500 studio monitors but in a room/corridor of an indoor haunt they're great. The key is to use amplified (powered) speakers, and get a set with a subwoofer for that low end fill. 

Note I said indoors. I wouldn't recommend them for outside in a yard haunt, that sound will get lost. You'll need some not only more powerful but larger speakers for decent sound outside. Indoors, I think sound should be like lighting -- each room should have its own source. Lotsa smaller speakers scattered throughout gives you better control over sound levels in every part of the haunt and also gives the ability to use selected mixes for each room... so even if the same basic soundtrack is being used throughout, you can have extra appropriate layers in spots where its called for. And then you can use lower volume levels so the haunt can be totally filled with sound but it doesn't have a lot of bleed-over from room to room. The rooms in an indoor haunt tend to be rather small so sound quality is more important that power.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Mazz said:


> 5artist5.......what link?


Nothing


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Revenant said:


> There are many sets of powered computer speakers out that include an amplified subwoofer. A set I got for 50 bucks sounds awesome and you can adjust the volume of the sub and regular speakers independently. Of course they don'[t compete with $500 studio monitors but in a room/corridor of an indoor haunt they're great. The key is to use amplified (powered) speakers, and get a set with a subwoofer for that low end fill.
> 
> Note I said indoors. I wouldn't recommend them for outside in a yard haunt, that sound will get lost. You'll need some not only more powerful but larger speakers for decent sound outside. Indoors, I think sound should be like lighting -- each room should have its own source. Lotsa smaller speakers scattered throughout gives you better control over sound levels in every part of the haunt and also gives the ability to use selected mixes for each room... so even if the same basic soundtrack is being used throughout, you can have extra appropriate layers in spots where its called for. And then you can use lower volume levels so the haunt can be totally filled with sound but it doesn't have a lot of bleed-over from room to room. The rooms in an indoor haunt tend to be rather small so sound quality is more important that power.


I agree totally with everything Revenant said. Lots of small speakers set to a lower volume level rather than fewer speakers at a high volume level is a great idea, provided that there are some subs or some way to low frequencies across. I have been having great luck outdoors with this type of speaker box. You can get them cheap from garage sales etc... Then use a 30 watt amp or so and you are in business.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

IMHO Computer speakers are great in a single prop, but not for background haunt music.

TOT13 - look at getting a digital recorder like this one:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/SAW-3/SAW-3-DIGITAL-VOICE-RECORDER/1.html

then hack it like this:

http://www.getlofi.com/?p=1152

the hack circuitry will allow you to trigger it from a switch mat or other trigger.
The hack circuitry will also allow you to plug your computer speakers into the recorder for playback.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and input. I probably should have mentioned that my haunt is outdoors. I intend to have 5-6 automated props in this one area and hopefully have separate audio for each. I've got 8 of these little (4-1/2" x 7" x 1/2") flat-panel speakers that will fit nicely inside the props.

Brad, I kinda laughed to myself while reading your post thinking, "Well, he lost me at "hack"." But after looking at those links . . . this may be something I can stumble through, and the cost of failure is rather low, not to mention this would be a great learning experience for me. Am I to understand that you can record a new "message" on these things?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, you can record anything you want


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree Brad, I use small computer speakers at several of my sets for individual sound effects, but they would never deliver the sound I want for my background sound effects throughout my whole haunt area.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

bradbaum said:


> Yes, you can record anything you want


Yeah, I skimmed the article (and your post) too quickly when I made the post. When I went back and re-read everything, I wish I could have deleted my post, lol. I was looking at the other articles on that site and they have some pretty neat stuff. I've never fooled with circuits and such but this _almost_ looks idiot-proof, lol. Thanks for the suggestion and guidance -


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Tot13,
I too have yard haunt and had this same issue. Computer speakers work well if you have a prop that is not too close to another prop or your background ambient music source. I have a couple props that had alot of dialogue and one that i needed a good loud blast for a scare and the computer speakers were just not loud enough to do the job.The solution for me was a small 50 watt guitar amp. This thing can kick it out and it's small and has very good sound. For the actual sound i use cowlacious sound cards and i love them. Check out craigslist and just watch for guitar amps. I plan on getting alot more for my yard haunt.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Tot13,
> I too have yard haunt and had this same issue. Computer speakers work well if you have a prop that is not too close to another prop or your background ambient music source. I have a couple props that had alot of dialogue and one that i needed a good loud blast for a scare and the computer speakers were just not loud enough to do the job.The solution for me was a small 50 watt guitar amp. This thing can kick it out and it's small and has very good sound. For the actual sound i use cowlacious sound cards and i love them. Check out craigslist and just watch for guitar amps. I plan on getting alot more for my yard haunt.


Thanks for the suggestion, Kprimm. It never ceases to amaze me how innovative you folks are.


----------

